# Schwarzwald 3-Tagestour Tips gesucht



## Deleted 91701 (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will mit einer Freundin eine Tour im Schwarzwald fahren - anfahrtechnisch sollte es per Zug erreichbar und auch wieder "verlassbar" sein. Dachte evtl an Pforzheim, da wir vom Stuttgarter Raum kommen. Jetzt hab ich ein paar Fragen, da ich schon ewig nicht mehr in der gegend war:

Vor kurzem hab ich was von einem Crossing Bike Schwarzwald gelesen - ist das der Wander-Westweg? Kennt jemand die Strecken?

Oder kann ich den Wanderwestweg einfach als Planungsgrundlage nehmen?

Oder gibts es noch einen anderen offizieller MTB-Weg?

Uff, ich glaub das waren zu viele Fragen...wichtig wär mir einfach Etappenplanung wegen Unterkunft in einer Hütte oder einfache Pension.

Alternative wäre natürlich ein Standort und von dort aus dann losfahren. 

Würd mich freuen wenn ihr ein paar Tips hättet...

Gruß
Dodo


----------



## Eike. (22. Mai 2007)

piacevole schrieb:


> Vor kurzem hab ich was von einem Crossing Bike Schwarzwald gelesen - ist das der Wander-Westweg? Kennt jemand die Strecken?


Nein das ist eine eigenständige eher langweilige Route überwiegend auf Forstwegen und Asphalt.



piacevole schrieb:


> Oder kann ich den Wanderwestweg einfach als Planungsgrundlage nehmen?


Das ist vermutlich die interessanteste Route und wäre klar meine Empfehlung. Den ganzen Westweg bis Basel werdet ihr in drei Tagen zwar vermutlich nicht schaffen aber es ist ja kein Problem zwischendurch auszusteigen



piacevole schrieb:


> Oder gibts es noch einen anderen offizieller MTB-Weg?


Es gibt noch den offiziellen MTB-Westweg von Karlsruhe nach Basel aber da gilt das gleiche wie für den Bike-Crossing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (26. Mai 2007)

Hallo piacevole!

Du kannst
- den MTB-Westweg nehmen
- die Bike-Crossing-Route http://www.bike-crossing-schwarzwald.info/
- den Höhenradweg West  hier 
- Bike-Arena Murg/Enz http://www.bikearena-murgenz.de
- den Wander-Westweg
- den Mittelweg
- den Ostweg

und kannst durch die Murgtalbahn (zwischen Karlsruhe und Freudenstadt) bequem in die Touren ein- und aussteigen. Bleibt also im Einzugsgebiet der Murgtalbahn.


----------



## bähr83 (26. Mai 2007)

Der Westweg ist toll.
Wie ist der Ostweg im Vergleich?


----------



## Deleted 91701 (30. Mai 2007)

Super, das reicht mir erstmal für eine Planung. Vielen Dank! Die Tendenz geht Richtung von einem Standort aus, evtl Forbach.

Kennt jemand das Hotel am Mühlbach in Forbach? Oder gibts eine nette Hütte zum Übernachten wo man evtl auch Gleichgesinnte trifft? (Wellness oder Hüttenurlaub...hmmm)

Gruß
Dodo


----------



## Eike. (30. Mai 2007)

Als Hütte käme der Ochsenstall in (bei?) Sand in Frage. Von da aus bist du gleich bei der Hornisgrinde oder über die Badener Höhe und den Westweg nach Forbach.


----------



## wookie (30. Mai 2007)

beschreibt den westweg (schwarzwald teil) von Pforzheim bis Basel (ist für 3 tage viel)
auch mit schönen bildern
http://lavaurs.com/en/sentiers/G_002
+
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=267131


----------



## Osama bin biken (13. Juni 2007)

Warst Du schon unterwegs -oder brauchst Du och Tipps???


----------

